# The classics at the movies



## mahler76

https://www.mixcloud.com/mahler76/the-classics-at-the-movies/

Hello everyone. I compiled a small playlist today, an homage to classical music and opera that featured in movies. From "Also sprach Zarathustra" in "2001 a space Odyssey", to "Ride of the Valkyries" in "Apocalypse Now" and many more. Enjoy 

If you listen I would love to have some feedback. Where the choices good? Anything I shouldn't include or some "horrible exclusion" I made? Any favorites you would have included?


----------



## Metairie Road

I visited your link not expecting anything more than the usual suspects, but I was very pleasantly surprised by your selection of music. After the third track (Gluck) I was hooked and listened to the whole thing. Well done.

I love opera, so for me this was a perfect mix.

Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------

